# New Member - found a great resource!



## gswartz (Jan 9, 2008)

Saw this site over Christmas and couldn't wait until the new site was up so I could join in!  I'm mostly just an "LGB around the tree (OK, whole family room) during the Holiday season" type, but have recently went digital and opened up a whole new world of fun / issues!  I can be quite a tinkerer, so hopefully I'll be able to answer some questions down the line rather than wlways just asking them!  

I've been looking at the site the past few weeks and must say that I'm wonderfully jealous of all of you with the time and space to set up the layouts that you have!  I'm on 1/2 acre currently here in Texas, but don't have the landscaping layout that would support an outdoor line at the moment.  I hope to someday change that, but just have to live with envying your layouts for now. Some of the photos (OK, really, ALL of them) I've seen on this site are amazing!  

Greg


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Greg!

Like you, my property is large but not suitable for an outdoor layout. I just wanted to make sure you knew that they run indoors too!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Greg! 

You've now been greeted by the brat, nothing worse can happen to you here.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Greg, glad to have you on board. It's really amazing what you can do in a relatively small area with G scale. With 1/2 acre at your disposal I'm sure you could find a quiet corner somewhere and have a fantastic little layout. Yes, Marty's NTCGRR that takes up half the county is amazing and we all aspire to that, but currently I run in a space that measures 14 x 16 feet and I can guarantee you that I have just as much fun as Marty. So, pick a spot and let's see just how creative you can be, I'm sure you'll come up with something wonderful.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Greg! 

You can always do like a lot of us, have big plans but start small  Folks here are always willing to help.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

As one "LGB around the family room" kind of guy to another, I say..._Welcome Aboard!

Dawg _


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Welcome to MLS. 
My advice would be to start small, but allow yourself to plan "big", if that's something that interests you. 
As far as the "time and space" thing, it's true. This stuff takes time to develop. And you'll find that the first layout (or two, or three, or four) needs modification on a frequent basis. 
Well, at least until you get a workable track plan laid down. 
Me? Been working on the SDRR for a good five years now, and getting close to saying that the mainlines are "set"... 
The spurs and sidings are going to be a subject of "adjustment" for another few years. 
Then there's the ancillary stuff like buildings, populace, roads, foliage, etc. 
I think it doesn't quit... 
At any rate, HAVE PHUN!!!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gswartz on 01/14/2008 8:49 AM
Saw this site over Christmas and couldn't wait until the new site was up so I could join in!  . . . 

I've been looking at the site the past few weeks and must say that I'm wonderfully jealous of all of you with the time and space to set up the layouts that you have!  I'm on 1/2 acre currently here in Texas, but don't have the landscaping layout that would support an outdoor line at the moment.  I hope to someday change that . . .

Greg 
It all starts with an idea and the determination to pursue it.  You're on the right track (no pun intended) and have come to the right place to begin a marvelous journey that should last you a lifetime. And for you it will _only_ be a matter of time. Welcome aboard !  


--Ron in (where the h*** is) Copper Center


----------



## Isard.Dick (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 01/14/2008 6:22 PM
Posted By gswartz on 01/14/2008 8:49 AM
Saw this site over Christmas and couldn't wait until the new site was up so I could join in!  . . . 

I've been looking at the site the past few weeks and must say that I'm wonderfully jealous of all of you with the time and space to set up the layouts that you have!  I'm on 1/2 acre currently here in Texas, but don't have the landscaping layout that would support an outdoor line at the moment.  I hope to someday change that . . .

Greg 
It all starts with an idea and the determination to pursue it.  You're on the right track (no pun intended) and have come to the right place to begin a marvelous journey that should last you a lifetime. And for you it will _only_ be a matter of time. Welcome aboard !  


--Ron in (where the h*** is) Copper Center


----------



## hap (Jan 3, 2008)

*Welcome Greg and enjoy being here *


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Welcome Aboard !!!*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Welcome Greg! 

Regards, Greg!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gswartz on 01/14/2008 8:49 AM
I can be quite a tinkerer, so hopefully I'll be able to answer some questions down the line rather than wlways just asking them!  

I'm on 1/2 acre currently here in Texas, but don't have the landscaping layout that would support an outdoor line at the moment.  I hope to someday change that, 

Greg 


You will, Greg.  You will.  As a tinkerer, you won't be able to let things stay stable.  You'll just have to build a RR.......  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif

Welcome to MLS.....


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 
Welcome aboard! Lots of guys in the Austin area. The Heart of Texas G Gaugers have a layout at a large nursery in Phlugerville and if you don't know someone already, the folks at Kings Hobby can 
give you a contact. Your'e always welcome to come down and run with the San Antonio guys at SAGRES at the Texas Transportation Museum. http://www.txtransportationmuseum.org 
Jim Shutt


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS.  

Yup  Start small   Think Big.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the best place for the best hobby in the world!

Seriously, the thing I like about this hobby is that even though I don't have the funds right now to make building the layout a priority, there are _sooo_  many related things that you can accomplish in the mean time: making clay figures, buildings, rolling stock, locos, water / coal towers - , and on and on. It helps me to be patient until I can get to the real meat! 
If you haven't looked at them yet, you might want to look at the articles section. There is a multitude of help for projects.
archive.mylargescale.com/articles/articles/

Glad to have you here!
Matt


----------

